# Adding a second disk (naming issue)



## danvari (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey !

I had a 500gig disk with FreeBSD 9.0 installed and now bought a 1TB disk which is my main disk now. So I installed FreeBSD 9 again on this disk, but I cannot boot from it. Both are connected via SATA. I set my 1TB as the primary disk (in BIOS settings) and the 500GB as the secondary disk. Now the bootloader of the 1TB disk is being loaded (which is fine), but FreeBSD still labels the 500GB as ada0 and the 1TB as ada1 although the BIOS settings have been updated . So it boots in the old environment.

How can I fix the labeling issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2012)

Swap the SATA cables.  FreeBSD is going to number those drives start with the first found.  There may be BIOS settings that affect this, but setting the BIOS boot order will not.  Or edit /etc/fstab on ada1 to point to the partitions on that drive.


----------

